# Paph. charlesworthii, album



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2009)

(‘Jumbo’ x ‘Half-n-Half’) I purchased this at the same time as my "regular" charlesworthii, from Orchid Inn.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 17, 2009)

I've always lusted after one of these, but the price tag has been a serious deterrent. Great shot of this beauty Dot!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Sam has awesome chuck fma sandowiae!!! Nice one!

-Ernie


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 17, 2009)

WOW!!! These are sold very very expensive!!! What a bargain!!! Wonderful flower!!!


----------



## rob (Oct 17, 2009)

I was just about to post a photo of mine, same grex, but the battery was dead when went to shot it. I shall try later when it is recharged. that is a great shot of some great "Chuck" albas. I got mine from Sam 3 years ago at the slipper symposium.
Rob


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 17, 2009)

just fantastic.... thi sis one I have been after since long ago (like it better than the normal form) but have never seen it offered (neither cheap nor expensive)


----------



## John M (Oct 17, 2009)

Holy cow, Dot....that is spectacular!


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2009)

:clap::drool::smitten: OOOHHHH !!!!!
mine's from Samm too,,,,, 
but it's not blooming:sob:, this is torture!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 17, 2009)

That is simply spectacular, Dot.


----------



## rob (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's mine from Sam Tsui from three years ago at the Slipper Symposium in Florida: Jumbo x Half/Half

http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww253/robbieg/RIMG0713.jpg

http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww253/robbieg/RIMG0714.jpg


----------



## jblanford (Oct 17, 2009)

OK. So now I have to add this one to my list. It is "AWESOME".... Jim.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2009)

Dot & rob - how many growths do your flowering plants have? Are the plants overall considerably smaller than a regular charlie? I would think mine is blooming size & it's right next to my other blooming charlies, so light shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 17, 2009)

Totally judgable Dot! Get it there if you can


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 17, 2009)

I want one :drool::clap::drool::clap:.

Susan


----------



## rob (Oct 17, 2009)

My plant has seven growths with two in spike. When I bought it it may had 2 or 3 but I can't remember.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2009)

Rose, my regular charlesworthii has 4 growths, with one growth in bud as well as the one in bloom. The album has 5 growths. Both have bloomed once before. The album plant has slightly shorter and narrower leaves, but you have to look at them closely to see that.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 18, 2009)

Great, large dorsal; clear colors and excellent shape!!!! A beauty!!!! Jean

(going to look for one of those  )


----------



## Paul (Oct 18, 2009)

wow, absolutely beautiful !!


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome !! !! !!


----------



## mkline3 (Oct 18, 2009)

THat is awesome!!! Are these considered less vigorous or harder to grow then the normal form?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2009)

When I first saw one of those I thought it was a fancy hybrid! I must get one!!!! Enabled and justified! :evil:


----------



## paphreek (Oct 18, 2009)

mkline3 said:


> THat is awesome!!! Are these considered less vigorous or harder to grow then the normal form?



Mine have been relatively easy to grow (same cross from Sam Tsui). The fact that the sandowiae form was initially crossed with a more vigorous regular form and then sib crossed to produce more fma. sandowiaes seems to have given the plants the genetics for a somewhat more vigorous growth habit.

Nice, flower Dot!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 18, 2009)

I missed this the first time round. Its spectacular.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't had these plants that long to know how hard they are to grow. So far, so good.


----------



## Faan (Oct 19, 2009)

Absolutely stunning flower and photo, Dot


----------



## GuRu (Oct 19, 2009)

Really lovely beauties - both, the one of Dot and the one of Rob. :drool:



Kavanaru said:


> just fantastic.... this is one I have been after since long ago (like it better than the normal form) but have never seen it offered (neither cheap nor expensive)


Nurseries here in Germany stock these plants from time to time - but they've got mostly only few plants for sale. Therefore they don't occur in there sales lists and you must definitely ask for plants. That's my experience and I purchased mine in this way.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Rudolf,

that's what I have done... sending e-mails like crazy...  many nurseries just sent me their updated lists from time to time without being requested, but I have not seen this plant yet... same for other plants I want... I keep trying


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 19, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> just fantastic.... thi sis one I have been after since long ago (like it better than the normal form) but have never seen it offered (neither cheap nor expensive)



Ramon, I recently saw one being offered on ebay (from seller from thailand) for 1,200-1,300 GBP!! LOL!!! But now the listing has ended!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow! Great!!!!

Ramon


----------



## nikv (Oct 23, 2009)

That is an amazing flower! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2009)

nikv said:


> That is an amazing flower! :clap:



Apparently the judges at the Michiana OS show this past weekend thought so, also. They awarded it with an AM with 86 points. It now has the clonal name "Wacousta."

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Apparently the judges at the Michiana OS show this past weekend thought so, also. They awarded it with an AM with 86 points. It now has the clonal name "Wacousta."
> 
> Thanks, everyone.



Awesome! Congrats! I hope they used the correct form name: Paph. charlesworthii fma. sandowiae. 

-Ernie


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2009)

excellent Dot!!!! Congratulations!!!!

(your pic activated a need in me to find one too, and I did, at Popow's)
Jean


----------



## emydura (Nov 3, 2009)

Stunning flower Dot. Also congrats on the award. Well deserved.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Apparently the judges at the Michiana OS show this past weekend thought so, also. They awarded it with an AM with 86 points. It now has the clonal name "Wacousta."
> 
> Thanks, everyone.



Congrats Dot!!! Why "Wacousta"? Is that what you yelled when it won the award? WACOUSTA!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats, it's a great bloom!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 3, 2009)

Why-to-go -dot!!!!


----------



## e-spice (Nov 3, 2009)

I may have already commented on this one but it's super!

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 3, 2009)

emydura said:


> Stunning flower Dot. Also congrats on the award. Well deserved.David


Couldn't agree more!! :clap::clap: FANTASTIC!! :clap:



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Congrats Dot!!! Why "Wacousta"? Is that what you yelled when it won the award? WACOUSTA!:rollhappy:


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## rob (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats Dot!
It is a beautiful bloom. I sent mine off to the Mass show last week and the judges didn't like it:sob::sob: Maybe next time.
Rob


----------



## paphreek (Nov 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Dot!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I have Sam Tsui to thank for this one.


----------

